# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Vision Center Manager position available in Kahului (Maui), Hawaii

## a_este

$20,000 Sign-on Bonus!  Walmart Vision Center in Maui, recently remodeled to our beautiful 2.0 prototype.  Wonderful staff, and Independent Optometrist supporting the community.  Great opportunity to take a vision center to the next level and serve the patients.  Excellent benefits with Walmart and competitive pay.  

*Send questions to Amy Este, amy.este@walmart.com 

*and apply here: 

https://walmart.wd5.myworkdayjobs.co...--Wm_R-1294252 



Drives sales in the Vision Center by ensuring effective merchandise presentation, including accurate and competitive pricing, proper signing and in-stock and inventory levels; budgeting and forecasting sales; and assessing economic trends and community needs.Models, enforces, and provides direction and guidance to Associates on proper Customer/Member service approaches and techniques to ensure Customer/Member needs, complaints, and issues are successfully resolved within Company guidelines and standards.Oversees the implementation of and participates in community outreach programs, and encourages Associates to serve as good members of the community.Ensures compliance with Company and legal policies, procedures, and regulations for the Vision Center by analyzing and interpreting reports; implementing and monitoring asset protection and safety controls; overseeing safety, operational, and quality assurance reviews; developing and implementing action plans to improve performance; providing direction and guidance on executing Company programs and strategic initiatives; and directing the Vision Center Associates in ensuring confidentiality of information, documentation, and assigned records.Provides supervision and development opportunities for Associates in the Vision Center by hiring, training, mentoring, assigning duties, providing recognition, and ensuring diversity awareness.Ensures the provision of quality eyewear by consulting with and educating Members/Customers, selecting products based on Member/Customer needs, obtaining measurements, verifying prescriptions, maintaining confidential information, performing minor frame repair, and maintaining Optical equipment.Upholds the Company's Open Door Policy by meeting with Associates and listening to concerns, researching issues, reviewing Company policies and procedures, and suggesting resolution for Associates. Coordinates, completes, and oversees job-related activities and assignments by developing and maintaining relationships with key stakeholders; supporting plans and initiatives to meet customer and business needs; identifying and communicating goals and objectives; building accountability for and measuring progress in achieving results; identifying and addressing improvement opportunities; and demonstrating adaptability and promoting continuous learning. Provides supervision and development opportunities for associates by hiring and training; mentoring; assigning duties; providing recognition; and ensuring diversity awareness. Ensures compliance with company policies and procedures and supports company mission, values, and standards of ethics and integrity by implementing related action plans; utilizing and supporting the Open Door Policy; and providing direction and guidance on applying these in executing business processes and practices.
​Live our Values/Culture Champion
Models the Walmart values to foster our culture; holds oneself accountable; and supports Walmarts commitment to communities, social justice, corporate social responsibility, and sustainability; maintains and promotes the highest standards of integrity, ethics and compliance.
Servant Leadership
Is consistently humble, self-aware, honest, and transparent.
Embrace Change/Curiosity & Courage
Demonstrates curiosity and a growth mindset; supports innovation and intelligent risk-taking; and exhibits resilience in the face of setbacks.
Digital Transformation & Change
Implements and supports continuous improvements and willingly embraces new digital tools and ways of working.
Deliver for the Customer/Customer Focus
Delivers results while putting the customer first and applying an omnimerchant mindset and the EDLP and EDLC business models to all plans.
Strategic Thinking
Adopts a broad perspective that considers data, analytics, customer insights, and different parts of the business when making plans.
Focus on our Associates/Diversity, Equity & Inclusion
Embraces diversity in all its forms and actively supports diversity of ideas and perspectives, as well as diversity goal programs.
Collaboration & Influence
Builds strong and trusting relationships with team members and business partners; works collaboratively to achieve objectives; communicates with impact to a range of audiences; and demonstrates energy and positivity for own work.
Talent Management
Contributes to an environment allowing everyone to bring their best selves to work, demonstrates engagement and commitment to the team, and recognizes others contributions and accomplishments.

Minimum Qualifications:  Completion of 2 or more years of college OR 1 years retail experience and 1 years supervisory experience OR 2 years general work experience including 1 years optical experience.

----------

